# Another one bites the dust



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

A LYS that has only been open 2 years is closing this Saturday. I only found out by accident - from a neighbor. I want to go there so bad I can barely stand it!!!!! All yarn is 45% off. It's killing me. I DO NOT NEED ANY MORE YARN!!!! But I want to go. Really bad. Ad my husband is going to be gone today, so I could sneak it into the house, and he'd never know.


----------



## BeckyOH (May 18, 2012)

Go, go, go!


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm with you! Go for it but set a limit before you go~~


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

You two are definitely "enablers!"


----------



## dalex1945 (Sep 28, 2011)

How can you resist such a good opportunity? GO!


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

yes, go!


----------



## vegasmeme (Dec 10, 2011)

Go - you know one can't resist a good buy!!!


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

You expected fellow addicts to talk you out of it? My suggestion would be to bring no credit cards and just as much cash as you "should" spend. 
Jan


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Go, but only take the money you want to spend. Leave the credit cards and bank cards at home. This is your opportunity to buy something really special for yourself at an affordable price.


----------



## Sallyannie (Jan 4, 2012)

Find a good hiding place, you can't miss out on something as good as that!!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

What are you waiting for? GO!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

You are all very evil! I went and will post a picture later. Will probably go again tomorrow after looking thru more of my patterns.


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Donate some of yours to a senior center or elementary school that you wont use.......then drive fast to that shop.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

realsilvergirl said:


> Donate some of yours to a senior center or elementary school that you wont use.......then drive fast to that shop.


Actually, I've hardly bought any yarn since I "inherited" all that acrylic from the hoarder lady. I feel guilty knowing I have all that yarn, but have done a lot of charity knitting with it, so I guess you could say I'm "paying it forward." I did need some wool to make a felted purse for a friend for Christmas, and that is mostly what I bought.


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

Go! Forget for today that nothing is a bargain if you don't need it. You WILL need it some day, and you will enjoy thinking, "This was an excellent bargain." Charity knitting will always be there as will your inherited acrylic. Most of my stash is from someone else's hoard that they didn't want. Think of your purchases today as Christmas shopping done early! Yes, we are at least a little bit evil. Might as well confess.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Just think, you are helping the owner liquidate the inventory, and you are saving yourself some $$ in the bargain. You go, girl!!

Karen N.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Bwahahaha....just do it! Go!


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

BeckyOH said:


> Go, go, go!


DITTO! DITTO! GO girl GO. I always leave anything I buy, in the trunk of my car. I get it out when he's not home.


----------



## wetfeet2 (Sep 14, 2011)

Go! Get some things that you think are too extravagant. That's what I did when our LYS went out of business. Things that were normally 25-30 dollars a skein were suddenly within reach! I still haven't got buyers remorse, and that was a couple of years ago.
Kristine


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

I have only been knitting for 3 months and I honestly know what you mean. Can you believe that in that short time I have accumulated a stash! To me it is unbelievable as it is so big. I have filled about two 3 cubic foot boxes heaped! I know many of you have so much more but I didn't think I would have this much already. I should have known as when I started to sew I bought a lot of material when it was on sale to fill a large rubber tote.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Tell us what you get.


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

vegasmeme said:


> Go - you know one can't resist a good buy!!!


By all means go. You can't afford not to!!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Sounds like a good idea whenhubbie's away!!!!!!!!!!! have fun.


----------



## oldgirl (Jun 26, 2012)

:thumbup: oh go on


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

What are you waiting for???? Get into the car and just GO!

I too would buy some extravagant yarn that I couldn't afford otherwise.

So post some pictures after.

Go on, you know you want to.......


----------



## dakky (May 3, 2012)

Go! Go! Go! 
just think how much money you'll be saving by buying now!


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Go forth and multiply the yarn supply


----------



## msacco53 (Nov 26, 2011)

you go girl!


----------



## katparale (Apr 17, 2011)

My husband just rolls his eyes when I buy more. But he never gets upset with me about it. He always says there are a lot worse vices. And my stash is quite large.


----------



## pcsc172 (Apr 24, 2011)

You have to go. Just think of all that lonely yarn just waiting to be brought into a kind and loving home.


----------



## Suzannet (Jul 21, 2011)

Sometimes a gal's gotta do what a gal's gotta do.


----------



## Bluethunder (Oct 14, 2011)

When my Sew Crafty closed over a year ago I was devasted and bought a lot of yarn at very good prices. They were the only nearby store except for Michaels which I don't like. Now if I had known that Joanne's was coming I never would have done this. I really can't buy any yarn because I have too much now. Part of the fun of starting a new project is the shopping for the yarn and color. Now I have to make things around the colors I have.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

you will be sorry if you don't go !!!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Perhaps you could make this a very special shopping to buy either yarn to make yourself something or your hubby something...


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

How could you not go!!!!!! Just back out the car and be first in line.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Go girl go!!! And try to get there early so you'll have a better selection before it starts getting picked over. ;-) Be sure to show us what you get though.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

And you're still sitting there, why? LOL!


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

Go "boldly where no man" ... wants to go!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Totally agree with all.... don't take time to look at patterns.. just GO! I'm sure you know how many skeins it takes to make your favorite patterns.. shawls, scarfs, hats, whatever your favorite is to create. Go and grab the pretty stuff before it's all picked over!!!!


----------



## familydaycaremama (Mar 6, 2012)

pictures please


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

How sad that the LYS is closing. I do think the internet can drive them out of business, and always feel a bit guilty myself when I succumb to a WEBS sale, or whatever. That being said--how can you not go?! The poor owner obviously needs to recoup some losses and you need to help her, right? And husband never has to know!


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

Go for it! And enjoy for all of us here on KP. Looking forward to seeing what you added to your stash.
Happy Knitting.
Jocelyn


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I always use this ruler when yarn and paperbacks are involved.
The 'what if' ruler -- what if there's a flood -- or there's a huge snow -- or the wind destroys the store? I need to get crackin' and do my part.

Reminds me of a story my mom told me that happened during the 30's when our country got into WWII. My dad gave her $25 which was a lot back then to stock up on food. Mom back then knitted baby things for a dept. store in town and went out and bought gobs of yarn. When Dad came home from work he wasn't particularly thrilled to see yarn piled high from end to end on the sofa but Mom was thrilled with her purchase.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

hgayle said:


> realsilvergirl said:
> 
> 
> > Donate some of yours to a senior center or elementary school that you wont use.......then drive fast to that shop.
> ...


One of my friends always says to me, "Guilt is a worthless emotion". I think of yarn as home decor.


----------



## xarriage1952 (Mar 22, 2011)

hgayle said:


> A LYS that has only been open 2 years is closing this Saturday. I only found out by accident - from a neighbor. I want to go there so bad I can barely stand it!!!!! All yarn is 45% off. It's killing me. I DO NOT NEED ANY MORE YARN!!!! But I want to go. Really bad. Ad my husband is going to be gone today, so I could sneak it into the house, and he'd never know


----------



## Mem51 (Jan 6, 2012)

GO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xarriage1952 (Mar 22, 2011)

go, go, go, You will be sorry if you don't. Don't hesiate-- just GO.


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

I heard the biggest yarn shop in Miami is for sale! It's a destination yarn shop for me I'm over an hour away, but it is everything a LYS should be. Someone will take this one over I'm sure, it is a solid business, but if they ever closed I'd have to pitch a tent down there--what an inventory. It's a darn good thing it's so far away, I treated my self a little to good the last time I was in there. A good yarn shop is way better than online ordering. 

You'd better go back while you can...you'll kick yourself later.


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

Go for it!!!!


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

Once in a lifetime opportunity... GO girl!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I'd be there in a flash....especially if my husband was away! I try to time my yarn deliveries for when he is out of town!


----------



## Steeleye (Feb 26, 2012)

So we all seem to be hooked on great yarn deals! Whether we need them or not!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

hgayle said:


> A LYS that has only been open 2 years is closing this Saturday. I only found out by accident - from a neighbor. I want to go there so bad I can barely stand it!!!!! All yarn is 45% off. It's killing me. I DO NOT NEED ANY MORE YARN!!!! But I want to go. Really bad. Ad my husband is going to be gone today, so I could sneak it into the house, and he'd never know.


Well for heaven's sake, don't waste you time telling us about it! You GO, girl.....and tell you what you bought when you get back!


----------



## moknitting (Sep 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear that a LYS is closing but interested in knowing what part of MO is located in. I live near Kansas City and I'm always looking for bargain yarn for my group to knit for charity projects. Could you share (privately of course) the name & location and if it is within driving distance, I'm sure I can talk some others into going with me. Thanks.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Go -- quick! Before their stock is diminished.. I have a room stuffed with yarn and just placed a fairly large order with Jimmy Bean's yesterday just so I could use my $2.23 credit from last quarter (But most of the yarn was half off). Is that pathetic or what?


----------



## mileysmum (Apr 7, 2012)

hurry up before you miss out


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

What a temptation!!!


----------



## DottieH (Mar 2, 2012)

I hope you have great fun shopping! 

A while back I was in a beautiful yarn store, and they had an oh, so yummy display of beautiful coordinating yarns to make an afghan! It was hugely expensive, but I still think about it, and wish I could have gotten some!

This is the perfect opportunity to get something really yummy, that otherwise would only be a dream! Besides, you are mainly knitting with donated yarn (lucky you!), so you shouldn't feel too guilty!


----------



## alifletcher (Jun 8, 2012)

While you were there did you purchase a bumper sticker that says "Too Much Yarn and Not Enough Time" ????


----------



## diane69 (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes and your hubby "should" appreciate your desire to save him money!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

hgayle said:


> A LYS that has only been open 2 years is closing this Saturday. I only found out by accident - from a neighbor. I want to go there so bad I can barely stand it!!!!! All yarn is 45% off. It's killing me. I DO NOT NEED ANY MORE YARN!!!! But I want to go. Really bad. Ad my husband is going to be gone today, so I could sneak it into the house, and he'd never know.


Free yourself and go!!! Chance of a lifetime! Just do it!


----------



## bopgirl8 (Jun 27, 2012)

hgayle said:


> A LYS that has only been open 2 years is closing this Saturday. I only found out by accident - from a neighbor. I want to go there so bad I can barely stand it!!!!! All yarn is 45% off. It's killing me. I DO NOT NEED ANY MORE YARN!!!! But I want to go. Really bad. Ad my husband is going to be gone today, so I could sneak it into the house, and he'd never know.


i dont have that problem anymore im widowed so my stash is my secret....lol


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

msusanc said:


> Go -- quick! Before their stock is diminished.. I have a room stuffed with yarn and just placed a fairly large order with Jimmy Bean's yesterday just so I could use my $2.23 credit from last quarter (But most of the yarn was half off). Is that pathetic or what?


Think of it as "inspired" and wise shopping!


----------



## pardoquilts (Aug 23, 2011)

As a small business owner myself, I'm in mourning for yet another biting the dust. Believe me, it is really tough out there! That said, you should definitely get yourself something that you would normally think is too pricey!


----------



## valene (Feb 5, 2012)

Go Girl Go !!!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

moknitting said:


> Sorry to hear that a LYS is closing but interested in knowing what part of MO is located in. I live near Kansas City and I'm always looking for bargain yarn for my group to knit for charity projects. Could you share (privately of course) the name & location and if it is within driving distance, I'm sure I can talk some others into going with me. Thanks.


The name of the shop is A New Yarn and is located in Springfield, MO, on S Glenstone. They actually had a lot more yarn left than I expected. Lots of Cascade 220, which is one of my personal favorites. Saturday is the last day they will be open.


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

HURRY, HURRY, HURRY! Don't let any yarn get away! There's always room for one crate! more!


----------



## rlesgal (Jul 18, 2011)

hgayle said:


> A LYS that has only been open 2 years is closing this Saturday. I only found out by accident - from a neighbor. I want to go there so bad I can barely stand it!!!!! All yarn is 45% off. It's killing me. I DO NOT NEED ANY MORE YARN!!!! But I want to go. Really bad. Ad my husband is going to be gone today, so I could sneak it into the house, and he'd never know.


As a small fabric store owner (60% yarn inventory) this is VERY sad! We just passed our 2 year mark and are still struggling to stay open. Matter of fact, I've had to go back to work where a paycheck can help keep us open, but means I'm not at my store daily and all my 'free' time for needling is gone. 
I know the 'deal' they are offering is awesome, but very sad for the owners.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

you never know the might have what you have not been able to offord before.but with dicount you will happy shopping .look forward as to what you buy


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Have you gone yet? Let's see what you end up with! Happy, Happy Much Needling!! jb


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

I say go. Only reason being is to support LYS. The more that is gone the less she has to store and figure out what to do this. She needs a break. Have had several go out here by me.


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

You go girl! Bargain Bargain Bargain......You may need it some day.


----------



## fludzbug (Apr 14, 2012)

As my mother used to say..."You regret what you don't do."


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I agree. Edith M


jumbleburt said:


> You expected fellow addicts to talk you out of it? My suggestion would be to bring no credit cards and just as much cash as you "should" spend.
> Jan


----------



## G-Ram (Apr 25, 2012)

You could always hide it with the cleaning supplies. He will probably never go there.


----------



## familydaycaremama (Mar 6, 2012)

diane69 said:


> Yes and your hubby "should" appreciate your desire to save him money!


Yes! Like I always say (mostly about books, yarn & music [well, Ok, sometimes about clothes & shoes too]) buy more & save!


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

Put them thar running shoes on and go, go, go, faster then you can blink an eye. Never can have toooo much stash. And with hubby gone, sneak all you want into the house, store it with the rest of your stash, and most men wouldn't know what is old or what is new.
Tell us how you made out.


----------



## mcguire (Feb 21, 2011)

hgayle said:


> A LYS that has only been open 2 years is closing this Saturday. I only found out by accident - from a neighbor. I want to go there so bad I can barely stand it!!!!! All yarn is 45% off. It's killing me. I DO NOT NEED ANY MORE YARN!!!! But I want to go. Really bad. Ad my husband is going to be gone today, so I could sneak it into the house, and he'd never know.


go for it!!! Have fun....


----------



## Knitlady999 (Jul 1, 2011)

When it comes to getting a bargain on yarn, I get excited too. My question is what can be done to support these places? If this continues, one day we won't have them.



Edith M said:


> I agree. Edith M
> 
> 
> jumbleburt said:
> ...


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

I, too, knit mostly for charity with donated yarn. It is a real pick-me-up to make something with yarn that I chose. A quote "of all sad words of tongue or pen, the saddest are these ""it might have been"". Buy what you can afford. There is always room for more yarn.


----------



## supergirl6116 (Apr 3, 2011)

I say GO! I stopped in Hobby Lobby last night for one tiny item and swore I would not even wander anywhere near the yarn department. Well, you know how that went; found sock yarn on sale for $2.99; how in the world could I resist that?


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I wish I could go there too. Alas it is too far away for a day trip. LOL. 
I say go for it. Pack it in large ziplock bags with a fabric softner sheet. Pack some of the rest of your stash that way also. Put them all in the same place. Because you are not taking up any more room hubby will not even know you went. Don't forget to get the air out of the bags.


----------



## Linenlinda (May 14, 2012)

There is a Zellers in my town that is also closing. It carries a lot of yarn. My problem is due to radiation I no longer can drive. My husband will know right away there is more yarn in the bag. You are lucky, get all you can. 

Lynda


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

A Yarn Store Sellout! Darn, it's just too far to me to drive. I hate missing those closeouts. I still have some yarn that was purchased over 25 years ago. It speaks to me all the time and now am making the third shawl out of the alpaca mohair that I bought there.

You go girl! You might find a yarn that really speaks to you. Buy ME! Buy ME!. Those skeins all need a good home!


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

Go for it!

Fisherwoman


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

It's inevitable---you're going to that yarn sale!!!!!!   

Let us know if you find any deals just too good to pass up.


----------



## Marie 50 (Apr 17, 2011)

Sounds like something I would do.
Go for it.
Marie50


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

We had a LYS close a few months ago. Everything was 70-80% off, then you could stuff as much as you wanted into a shopping bag they provided for $100. And it was a nice big bag! Plus they gave you different things on different days with each shopping bag - knitting needles, patterns, books either free or at 80% off. I bought tons of stuff, all those nice yarns that I would never have purchased at full price. I agree that when I want to start a project I sometimes wish I could just go shop, but now I can make it from alpaca or silk, something I couldn't have used if I had had to pay full price. 

I am always sorry to see a LYS close, but if they do then at least I can help support them by buying as they close.

Vicki


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

I wasn't going to buy anymore yarn till I used up the acrylic, which I don't plan on buying anymore unless I have a specific project I am going to do. AND what do you know my husband drives me to Hobby Lobby twice to buy cotton yarn and this is not with my asking! Will wonders never cease!


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

Give the inherited acrylic to a charity. They are always looking for washable yarn. Then go buy wool for yourself! If you don't buy now, you'll be sorry!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

We all love a good bargain. and it is not like you don't plan on using the yarn someday.


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Go!!!Think of the long cold winter ahead. What will you have to do?


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

You must go or you will never forgive yourself and become obsessed with what might have been! Yes, go again to be sure you saw everything!


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

GO GO GO


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

I have to be careful of wool, as I was allergic at one time..
So don't want to spend money and then not being able to use it. I plan on trying on skein at a time but even then if I have to try several different brands to find out if I can use them can be spendy.


----------



## Scoot915 (Mar 25, 2011)

I have to go with what Jan said....just bring cash no credit cards.
I have to do this in yarn shops and casinos lol


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Go girl!!!!!


----------



## bilbep (Jun 8, 2011)

I don't really believe in sneaking anything - am more of an "in your face" type person. With the good you will do with the yarn, the time to buy it is when you find a good buy. I just came home with a huge bag full of bulky yarns, marked down first half price, then another half of that. at JoAnn Fab. How could I leave it there?


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

What 45% off for awesome LYS yarn. How can you pass that up. You better get there early, because the "regulars" will snatch up all the good stuff as soon as the doors open.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

hgayle said:


> A LYS that has only been open 2 years is closing this Saturday. I only found out by accident - from a neighbor. I want to go there so bad I can barely stand it!!!!! All yarn is 45% off. It's killing me. I DO NOT NEED ANY MORE YARN!!!! But I want to go. Really bad. Ad my husband is going to be gone today, so I could sneak it into the house, and he'd never know.


go you will be really sorry if you don't!


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

It's your duty to go for all of us that can't.


----------



## honeydewhaven (Mar 24, 2011)

Go. It's sad that this store is closing and I'm sure the owner needs to liquidate her inventory to recoup some of the money she's invested. You'd be helping her.


----------



## LadyLibrarian (Oct 7, 2011)

Go to the shop, I'm sure they have a/c and since it is so hot outside you went in there to cool off.


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Think of all the money you will saving!!!


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

If your husband is like mine, he won't mind you buying yarn because:
a. he doesn't know how much it costs
b. he has no idea how much I have already
c. he likes me to be happy


PS, I don't usually hide my purchases from him as he really doesn't pay much attention to what I buy! He just looks at the bank account to monitor the balance.

I'd be going to that LYS in a flash.


----------



## stelli (Sep 9, 2011)

If you don't go, you'll regret it for a long, long, time. Have fun and let us know what you got.
Stelli :thumbup:


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

As my sweet husband tells me when I can't decide whether to buy something..."You only go through life once...enjoy it."
So, go now and buy, buy, buy!!!!


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Go for it!!!!


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

hgayle said:


> A LYS that has only been open 2 years is closing this Saturday. I only found out by accident - from a neighbor. I want to go there so bad I can barely stand it!!!!! All yarn is 45% off. It's killing me. I DO NOT NEED ANY MORE YARN!!!! But I want to go. Really bad. Ad my husband is going to be gone today, so I could sneak it into the house, and he'd never know.


RUN my little friend RUN!!!


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

Go. run fast, go, go ,go, 
Did I say go? Go!
LOL


----------



## Carol77584 (Aug 31, 2011)

Definitely go. You will always wonder what you missed.


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Netterbug, you have quite a guy there! he's definitely my kind of man! Lucky you!


----------



## KNITTEN NANA (Apr 2, 2011)

Think of it as a investment. All the yarn is on sale, your really saving money !!! ENJOY and have FUN


----------



## Murff (Nov 11, 2011)

Go for it!! Sad to hear a LYS is closing though.


----------



## jmarcus276 (Jan 23, 2011)

You are trying to save money by purchasing yarn at a discount, i always start by telling my husband how much ive saved him by shopping now..and that doesn't even include inflation..prices are goung up....in other words...Go For It...lol


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

hgayle said:


> A LYS that has only been open 2 years is closing this Saturday. I only found out by accident - from a neighbor. I want to go there so bad I can barely stand it!!!!! All yarn is 45% off. It's killing me. I DO NOT NEED ANY MORE YARN!!!! But I want to go. Really bad. Ad my husband is going to be gone today, so I could sneak it into the house, and he'd never know.


I'm in the same boat, but when I get an email from a LYS about a great sale, I remind myself that Elann.com routinely has yarn 45-65% off and that I can "sale shop" on-line whenever I want. It helps me keep my stash building under control. Just a suggestion in case you really do need to resist.

I recently inventoried all my yarn and put it into Ravelry, along with pictures. Boy, that makes you realize just how much yarn you have stuffed here and there all over the house. It made me a little queasy standing there, thinking about how much $ the tubs represented. I've been doing much better since then about impulse buying.


----------



## LalaOK (Jun 18, 2012)

You know you want too!


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

JLEIGH said:


> Netterbug, you have quite a guy there! he's definitely my kind of man! Lucky you!


Yes, he is definitely a keeper!!!! Still my best friend after 37 years of marriage.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

G-Ram said:


> You could always hide it with the cleaning supplies. He will probably never go there.


Hey, that's a good idea!

But I don't remember where I keep MY cleanings supplies!


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Neetleburg, You made my day! It's so wonderful to hear things like that...music to my ears! I hope you both enjoy at LEAST 37 more! BFF... Best Friends Forever


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Go and support the owner. Get some good deals on yarn & tell the owner that the shop will be missed & that you have enjoyed the shop.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Go for it. Send pictures and if hubby squawks-I'll buy some from you. And you know, if you have that undiagnosed illness(shh-knitting) and your wonderful dear hubby is an inabler- he bought me a spinning wheel down in alabama, he's coming home tuesday! lol Its an antique.


----------



## Fran42 (Mar 19, 2012)

Think of it as helping stimulate the economy. Enjoy!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

hgayle said:


> A LYS that has only been open 2 years is closing this Saturday. I only found out by accident - from a neighbor. I want to go there so bad I can barely stand it!!!!! All yarn is 45% off. It's killing me. I DO NOT NEED ANY MORE YARN!!!! But I want to go. Really bad. Ad my husband is going to be gone today, so I could sneak it into the house, and he'd never know.


Why should you have to 'sneak in'? My husband never hides any of his "stuff" there is a wind speed indicator in my living room. Why he needs it I'll never know, and when is it going up outside??? At least my yarm has a home and a purpose. And don't get me started on tractors, guns or thucks!!!
Go, Have Fun! :thumbup:


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

LOL. I used to think @ buying in "secret" but then figured "just too bad for him" if he doesn't like it. Now I actually tell him when I've made a purchase. He does not make a "peep." I mean, who needs more yarn??

pzoe

P.S. Don't miss that sale!


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

LOL. I used to think @ buying in "secret" but then figured "just too bad for him" if he doesn't like it. Now I actually tell him when I've made a purchase. He does not make a "peep." I mean, who needs more yarn??

pzoe

P.S. Don't miss that sale!


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

You go, but take your yardage list for projects with you so you can make whole projects with your new stash!! GO, GO, GO!!


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Go for it.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Know the feeling Hard to resist


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

See, I was feeling badly that I'd purchase yarn when I could bring it home when my husband wouldn't see. (turns out he doesnt mind my buying more yrn so much as long as I don't go crazy and continue to use it! WOO HOO!). But I see that this "problem" is frequent no matter how rich, poor, young or old, or any combination of the 4 a "user" is. Isay go shopping! Bring a list of things you've been wanting to make and pick yarn for those things!


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

Ha ha , meet your twin sister....Ha ha


----------



## bobsy (Jun 19, 2012)

I just spent over a hundred bucks on yarn and things to go with it...but i want more....my goal is to make the projects with the yarn it calls for...i have only used 4ply regular yarn for everything.,..I to am a widow so I don't ha
ve to hide...pay all bills first..then buy,buy, buy..
just learning to knit..but love crocheting....


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Go for it!

Hazel


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Use cash only! Make sure to limit yourself to maybe two projects! Big ones!


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

Just add it to your birthday, anniversary, Christmas or whatever list and tell him how much money you just saved him! :thumbup:


----------



## grandmabirdie (Jun 6, 2012)

My husband once told me that I had more yarn than Wal-Mart! I told him that I rarely buy my yarn from Wal-Mart! I have gone thru my yarn/fabric closet in the past and donated to the Senior Citizen's Center. By giving old patterns, booklets, counted cross-stitch kits, yarn, and fabric to those folks, I made room for some more!!! Glad you went. There have been many many times when I was able to go "shopping" in my own closet and make a gift without having to go into town! AND, Christmas just isn't that far away!!


----------



## scrabblewoody (Jun 5, 2012)

GO GO GO!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

Go for it! It's so sad, these LYS can't make it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Go so you don't regret it!


----------



## magicgal (Mar 28, 2012)

hgayle said:


> You are all very evil! I went and will post a picture later. Will probably go again tomorrow after looking thru more of my patterns.


Last day you will get the most discount. Just hide what you have already bought.

I "found" a large bag of wool I had forgotten about and said to hubby Oh! look some of that wool I got when we went to your brother's that must have been 3 years ago.... LOL he fell for it all the other wool he thought was bought that long ago.
I only found it cos I needed some of the wool in that bag and he caught me....LOL


----------



## Imogen49 (Feb 15, 2012)

The really sad thing is that an LYS is closing down. Any idea why?


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

me2memeinVT said:


> I'm with you! Go for it but set a limit before you go~~


In other words, buy AS MUCH AS YOU CAN in the time limit. I assume the "limit" could not _possibly_ mean a yarn limit!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Tallahassee has * four *, count 'em * four * yarn stores. They all seem to be thriving. Tallahassee probably has a population of about 100,000 or thereabouts.

Hazel


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

GO girl!


----------



## Sharky (Mar 7, 2012)

magicgal said:


> hgayle said:
> 
> 
> > You are all very evil! I went and will post a picture later. Will probably go again tomorrow after looking thru more of my patterns.
> ...


Girl after my own heart!


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

If you don't, your life will be full of "if only....." Go on...you know you want to :mrgreen: You can always lie down in a a darkened room later! 


hgayle said:


> A LYS that has only been open 2 years is closing this Saturday. I only found out by accident - from a neighbor. I want to go there so bad I can barely stand it!!!!! All yarn is 45% off. It's killing me. I DO NOT NEED ANY MORE YARN!!!! But I want to go. Really bad. Ad my husband is going to be gone today, so I could sneak it into the house, and he'd never know.


----------



## Scrubbienut (Dec 26, 2011)

hgayle said:


> A LYS that has only been open 2 years is closing this Saturday. I only found out by accident - from a neighbor. I want to go there so bad I can barely stand it!!!!! All yarn is 45% off. It's killing me. I DO NOT NEED ANY MORE YARN!!!! But I want to go. Really bad. Ad my husband is going to be gone today, so I could sneak it into the house, and he'd never know.


What do you mean you don't need any more yarn???????


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

What hoarder? How much yarn did you add to your SABLE? You know SABLE - Stash Acquisition Beyond Life Expectancy. Just curious.

Anita


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Boy I certainly hope the men in our lives don't join KP or they'll know to look in the trunk, closet, & under the bed to find our treasure! I thought I was an "unique" individual...now I know I'm simply "normal"! ...And oh, it feels so good!


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

I worked for a Sr. complex home for a while. When their loved ones passed away, I always received a boatload of yarn, unfinished projects, and such. Loved it all. Now when I can go into my stash, I can remember some of the ladies, see their smile and remember seeing them setting there knitting or crocheting. It makes me feel good. Some I finished, some I just used the yarn, and I know that if I need a last minute gift. I have some well loved yarn to make it with. You can't get to much yarn. 
Go for it Gal!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Go shopping - it is not every day you get an offer like this...most knitters don't need any more - but why not, if it makes you feel good?
I don't need any either, but it didn't stop me buying $50 worth yesterday, just because it was "on special"...enjoy!


----------



## R-honda (Apr 8, 2012)

I hate to be a downer, but did you support her when she needed it? Everyone loves a bargain (me included)! I worked at a LYS and have been unemployed for a couple of months now. It was her dream to open a shop to give everyone a great place to buy beautiful yarns, and now I hope she can stay in business. Sad, but a great opportunity for you to get some special yarns....


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Mine just looked at the latest haul and say "I'd wear a sweater that color!" as usual. He looks at the Drops site and it would be easier to list the ones he doesn't want me to knit. That's one of the other reasons I rarely knit for myself....guilt!


JLEIGH said:


> Boy I certainly hope the men in our lives don't join KP or they'll know to look in the trunk, closet, & under the bed to find our treasure! I thought I was an "unique" individual...now I know I'm simply "normal"! ...And oh, it feels so good!


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

Go girl. An opportunity like this may not come along for a long time. Noriota


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

Go girl. An opportunity like this may not come along for a long time. Norita


----------



## goldiebaco (Aug 9, 2011)

Just think of the money you save down the line. You won't need to shop for some time. yea ha ha


----------



## foxglove (Jun 17, 2012)

Go for it. I can never resist bargain yarn, especially at such a big discount. You could get enough to knit all your Xmas gifts.


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

maybe you need some new needles??? I agree,gogogo


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

go for it someday there might be NO yarn with all these stores closing!


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

It is sad to see another LYS close. Our city (Abilene, TX) has had one for about a year now. They give classes and have fun nightly. It is a great place to go for advice and friendship with our knitting sisters (and a couple of brothers). Go Yarnies!


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

Ah, but are you sure he doesn't monitor your internet use . . . and will see your posting on this site??


----------



## GrammySandie (Jan 20, 2011)

Te he he....I thought I was the only yarn horder and was feeling so guilty not using up all of my yarn before I bought more. Thanks to all of you I don't feel so alone or so bad.


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

I'd go shopping and then I'd come home, hide the stash, go to my husband and say in a wimpy voice, "Honey, how much do you love me?" He would say, "Alright, what have you done this time??" I'd weep just a tad (maybe, depending on the seriousness of the matter (amount of money spent), and say "Well, we have these occasions coming up, there was a sale, and I just couldn't resist such good buys and, and,", Please don't be mad at me....boo hoo. I just HAD to do it". He'd say "TAKE IT BACK".... But you know what??? I'd still end up with the yarn!!!! "Dear, I'll never do it again, I promise" (fingers crossed in back, of course)! Hahahaha. Fun to think about isn't it?

And then there is the old stand-by: "Oh, I've had that for ages, I guess I forgot to show it to you."

My mother used to say, "Maddi, behave yourself." To which I'd respond, "heck no, theres no fun in that! Am I teaching any of you younger ones naughty tricks? I hope so!


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

I refuse to believe that yarn should be classified in the 'need' category. It is a passion. and you can never have too much passion in your life.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

hgayle said:


> You are all very evil! I went and will post a picture later. Will probably go again tomorrow after looking thru more of my patterns.


Good for you ! I would have gone also armed with patterns on my wish list!


----------



## Momma Osa (May 1, 2011)

No doubt about it...GO!!!

Momma Osa


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

hgayle said:


> A LYS that has only been open 2 years is closing this Saturday. I only found out by accident - from a neighbor. I want to go there so bad I can barely stand it!!!!! All yarn is 45% off. It's killing me. I DO NOT NEED ANY MORE YARN!!!! But I want to go. Really bad. Ad my husband is going to be gone today, so I could sneak it into the house, and he'd never know.


So...just go to this yarn shop. YOU can hide the yarn!! WE are all here to enable you!!


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

hahaha, you are soooo funny!


----------



## modinegunch (Jul 9, 2011)

Go for it :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Can one ever have enough yarn????


----------



## beebeeturner (Oct 17, 2011)

Go. Wish I could go with you! Just think of all the gifts you can make out of very nice yarn at "bargin" prices. See you are saving money before hand. I've snuck my bargin yarns into the house and hubby never knew!!


----------



## luvs2knit47 (Sep 27, 2011)

Well, did you go? What did you buy? AND!!! Don't ever feel quilty for spending money on something that brings you such good pleasure!!! Remember it's not frivolous...it for things that are useful!!! I don't consider yarn wasting money~~~Ever!!!


----------



## luvs2knit47 (Sep 27, 2011)

Well, did you go? What did you buy? AND!!! Don't ever feel quilty for spending money on something that brings you such good pleasure!!! Remember it's not frivolous...it for things that are useful!!! I don't consider yarn wasting money~~~Ever!!!


----------



## tired n' cranky (Aug 2, 2011)

Do it, and then tell all of your yarnivore friends and go back for more!


----------



## Scrubbienut (Dec 26, 2011)

kacey64 said:


> I refuse to believe that yarn should be classified in the 'need' category. It is a passion. and you can never have too much passion in your life.


Amen!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Tell your hubby you're going shopping as you need this color or this weight of yarn.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Why is that everyone seems to want to "hide" their new purchases from their hubby's?.....mine never complains, but then I guess if I told him - he probably would - lol!!


----------



## luvs2knit47 (Sep 27, 2011)

I have an exceptional hubby that's happy when I buy things that makes me happy...I'm the thrifty one of us two so he knows I am not going to go nuts spending I guess...but never once has he ever complained about anything I've ever bought to knit or craft or sew in anyway...or anything else for that matter..nor do I complain when he spends money...


----------



## meran (May 29, 2011)

Get your skates on and GO! You know there is something there with your name on it.


----------



## raza42 (Apr 12, 2012)

go on, go,
I promise I won't tell hubby!
He's not going to hear me from here no matter how hard I shout. LOL


----------



## destiny516ab (Jul 16, 2011)

GO this is something for you.


----------



## Marie Diane (Apr 12, 2012)

I too have masses of wool and I have been offered a 5% discount. help!!


----------



## tired n' cranky (Aug 2, 2011)

I just tell my husband that yarn is a lot cheaper than a shrink!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

tired n' cranky said:


> I just tell my husband that yarn is a lot cheaper than a shrink!


Cheaper than booze or cigarettes, too.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

roflmao


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

oh my u girls! I say the same about cigs and booze. My hubby will start to grip and I tell him-but its ok to spend money on cigs but not whatever item i have bought. They just dont get it that we have an undiagnosed illness, lol Gots to have yarn to knit and crochet.


----------



## ginawggw (Jun 3, 2012)

hgayle said:


> A LYS that has only been open 2 years is closing this Saturday. I only found out by accident - from a neighbor. I want to go there so bad I can barely stand it!!!!! All yarn is 45% off. It's killing me. I DO NOT NEED ANY MORE YARN!!!! But I want to go. Really bad. Ad my husband is going to be gone today, so I could sneak it into the house, and he'd never know.


Go and get the yarns you normally wouldn't buy because of the price then put it away and your husband will never
know. Great investment


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

go and have fun make something for your hubby. heck make some thing for me. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

Sorry gals, I don't have that problem. I do crafts, I do not set my bottom on a bar stool, do not carouse around, I am a fairly good house keeper, I make sure his laundry is done, and meals fixed, and do not smoke and I do anything else a good house wife will do. So if I spend some money on my crafts, and we are not in the poor house, yet, what is there to complain about? Anything that makes Momma happy, will make the whole family happy, RIGHT ? We are both retired, and living on retirement fixed income, I don't question what he spends, and he don't question, what I spend. It is a matter of trust. Go and explain to your husbands why you do crafts, and get him on board with you. It makes it much easier, than hiding your stash. You wouldn't want him hiding things from you, would you? Sorry, I feel that is dishonest. Just the way I feel about it. I hope I have not hurt any ones feelings, not meant to.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

tired n' cranky said:


> I just tell my husband that yarn is a lot cheaper than a shrink!


Indeed, and there is a useful result as well!

Karen N. (who just ordered 4 patterns from WEBS. Dh isn't home, lol!)


----------



## Marty41 (Apr 29, 2012)

When I was contemplating a expensive purchase once, my husband said"you have saved all your life for your old age, now you are old, get it" The salesman just about died laughing. Get it!


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

I was at Joann's this afternoon to see if i could get some of the sales yarn. A lady and her husband had the isle blocked and they were loading the cart as fast as they hands could move. when it started over running the man left to get another cart. I went in the other end and was able to get 6 balls of one color ane 3 of another. That was all that was left. I left just laughing at the sight of what the two of them made. It was worth the trip to just see how some people act. At least he was helping her load up.Nice man.??


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

tired n' cranky said:


> Do it, and then tell all of your yarnivore friends and go back for more!


LOL, now I know what I am. . . . A Yarnivore!!!!!


----------



## lvsroses (Feb 21, 2012)

Ready...Set....GO!!!!! HAVE FUN WITH ALL THE DISCOUNTS.!!!!


----------



## mimibet (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh My! I wish i lived close by that store cause i sure could use some cotton yarn at a good reduced price. Thats a good percentage off.


----------



## mimibet (Feb 28, 2012)

I have to agree with Ayjay on that one. I have to be honest also. Honesty is the best policy!


----------



## lvsroses (Feb 21, 2012)

and most yarn is cheaper too! You could add some chocolate to that and he STILL would be spending more and enjoying it less!


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

Need has nothing to do with it, you deserve that yarn


----------



## 2mchyrn (Jun 17, 2012)

Go, but take only cash and no debit or credit cards. The trunk of the car is a good hiding place temporary hiding place.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Yes, and you won't have the expensive health care costs, you won't smell, and you will have beautiful crafted items. What's not to love!


nannyberfa said:


> oh my u girls! I say the same about cigs and booze. My hubby will start to grip and I tell him-but its ok to spend money on cigs but not whatever item i have bought. They just dont get it that we have an undiagnosed illness, lol Gots to have yarn to knit and crochet.


----------



## lvsroses (Feb 21, 2012)

Exactly!


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

go for it what he doesn't know won't hurt him and you will use it


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

Well I can't believe it. Just got an email. 

The owner of my local Yarn shop is closing it. This is the shop I really go to in Miami Fl. She recently had her first baby and so I'm happy she wants to be a full time mom, but holy smokes. 

That means, as I wrote before, that an upstart shop closed a while back after being around a year or so--they have a main shop further north up the coast. And the biggest shop around, way down south of me is up for sale, according to the newsletters they send out. 

That will mean that, after August Miami, will have only two yarn stores left, a small one in Coral Gables in the southern part of the city, and one way, way, way down south--the one which may be changing hands. 

That leaves nothing in the north part of Miami at all-- all the way north to Ft. Lauderdale,25 miles away, where I think there may be a couple I've never been to. 
Miami and North Dade is a HUGE area. That is an incredible concept to me. 
Might be a real good business oportunity....but pretty sad for the knitters around here. 

I will miss this shop as the owner is a sweetie, and they have lovely people working there. I was always able to find somenthing to buy that I liked. It will be a real loss.

Boo Hoo.


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

I know that is about an hrs drive from Miami, but there is a lovely lys in Boca.

Fisherwoman


----------



## esis2b2g4 (Mar 15, 2012)

I hate when a good yarn store is biting the dust because their close out sale is to die for and the excitement of sneaking the buy into the house is delicious. Go for it sis


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Don't think of it as you getting more yarn, but helping a shop owner pay her bills.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Im sorry seafox! But do your yarn shopping online, it saves a lot of money and gas and time. There is a lot of sites. Good Luck!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Everyone says to shop on line but how do you do this with yarn you've never before worked with? I see a lot of beautiful yarn but hesitant about buying it because I don't know what it looks/feels like. Does everyone only buy yarn they are familiar with?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Our local Zellers is closing and they're having a liquidation sale. Thought I might get a bargain on some yarn - only 10% - hardly worth a trip.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

No I just trust that the company will send the nicest yarn. And I also find out what their return policy is. Good Luck


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> Everyone says to shop on line but how do you do this with yarn you've never before worked with? I see a lot of beautiful yarn but hesitant about buying it because I don't know what it looks/feels like. Does everyone only buy yarn they are familiar with?


I try to both support my LYS's (in particular the one where I take classes) and buy yarn on-line. When one of my favorite on-line yarn stores is having a sale, I look up the sale yarn on Ravelry. Most of the time, between the Comments section and the Project Notes, I can get a sense of how well I will like the yarn. Of course, nothing can substitute for getting to see it and snuggle it in person, but when a dozen people rave that a yarn is their new "go to yarn" I feel pretty safe ordering it on-line. Also, I have had nothing but great service from my on-line sources and for a few dollars postage, I can send back anything I really don't like.


----------

